# Het Pied - Markers?



## MadMike (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi all, just wondering whether this is coincidence or not, One of my Royal's has a clear white belly, then has 2 thick black linesdown either side of his, going down towards his vent, are they a sign of a visual het, or the Pied Markers?


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

or coincidence.


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

The so called het pied markers mean absolutly nothing.

I guess it means you have 2 cool racing stripes underneath!


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

One of my normals has the 'tramlines' as well, look










It's from a normal-normal breeding, and unless there is a hidden pied gene in there, it's just another normal. I suppose you can't say for sure until you breed though!


----------



## MadMike (Jul 5, 2008)

Wil find out, im going to breed him to a 100% Het Pied, so if he has the Pied gene, should see it in the clutch woo


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

MadMike said:


> Wil find out, im going to breed him to a 100% Het Pied, so if he has the Pied gene, should see it in the clutch woo


 
why breed him on the hope of creating pieds when if u got access to a 100% het female u can pic up a het pied male for £70 quid if u look


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

just to give a bit of help i have noticed with the het pieds they also have another visual marking not all have it but it is only really noticable with het pieds.
basically they have hooks in their normal markings these are rather large and very recognisable if you have any thearther questions post a pic of the snakes full belly and full birds eye view of the snake in normal position
so i can distinguish whether it is or not


----------



## MadMike (Jul 5, 2008)

Does it help that a bit of his sides are speckled white?


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Pics would help very much... post a few from different angles, i.e. from the top, sides and a belly shot!


----------

